# White Crappie, White Bass, and White Perch



## NCGRIZ (Mar 9, 2017)

Falls Lake has been on fire lately. The white perch and white crappie are biting well. Took a buddy out and had him on fish all evening. The white bass are stacking bait up in certain coves and the bite only lasts an hour.

Fishing out of the Carolina Skiff right now. Tin boat is being blasted to remove paint.


----------



## archery68 (Mar 9, 2017)

NCGRIZ said:


> Falls Lake has been on fire lately. The white perch and white crappie are biting well. Took a buddy out and had him on fish all evening. The white bass are stacking bait up in certain coves and the bite only lasts an hour.
> 
> Fishing out of the Carolina Skiff right now. Tin boat is being blasted to remove paint.


wished I was there, love catching and eating white bass and crappie. I'm jealous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 9, 2017)

Love catching stripes and eating crappie, LOL. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

